# turtle project



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Came across these turtles swimming and i liked the look ,so i have started to put things together and i wanted a run on how the turtle would look 
before laminating black walnut 
Basswood is great for experimenting almost like foam

turtle display - YouTube

The log end is done,its ash about 21in diameter and about 1.5 in thick,i also need driftood from the beach
need to start looking soon


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! That's beautiful, Stan. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Stan.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice. look forward to seeing the completed project


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

The Basswood looks great as is. I don't have the talent for carving but you definitely do!


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Please excuse my last post. I just now saw the vedio
Dick


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice work. hope to see the completed picture when you are done.
Allen


----------

